# [EVDL] Official Energizer battery specs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all,

Plenty of you are aware that Sam's Club sells 6 and 8v flooded batteries. They have switched from Exide (Stowaway) to Energizer. I found it exceedingly difficult to locate official, written spec sheets anywhere on the web. Many of you also probably knew that the batteries are actually made by Johnson Controls but I couldn't find the info on their websites either.

I made contact with a woman in their tech department who gave me the real specs:

GC2 (6V battery)
GC2 : SAM'S CLUBAmp-Hour at the 20 hour rate: 225AhMinutes at 75 amps: 110 minutesMinutes at 25 amps: 447 minutes This is manufactured by Johnson Controls Mexico.


EGC8 (8V Battery)
Amp-Hour at the 20 hour rate: 170
Minutes at 75 amps: 75
Minutes at 25 amps: 295
Weight: 63 lbs.

I know most of you poo-poo Sam's Club batteries but I felt that the information was still valuable enough to add to the general pool of knowledge since I couldn't seem to find it anywhere else.

They're nearly identical to the Astro-lite (rebadged Deka Promaster?) batteries I had. The only question is the quality. 



Rich A.Marylandhttp://www.austinev.org/evalbum/371.html
_________________________________________________________________
In a rush? Get real-time answers with Windows Live Messenger.
http://www.windowslive.com/messenger/overview.html?ocid=TXT_TAGLM_WL_Refresh_realtime_042008
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 28 Mar 2008 at 16:11, Richard Acuti wrote:
> 
> > Johnson Controls [golf car batteries] ...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > On 28 Mar 2008 at 16:11, Richard Acuti wrote:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yup!




> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > EVDL Administrator wrote:
> >> On 28 Mar 2008 at 16:11, Richard Acuti wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Only thing ya left out: HOW MUCH???

Bob, got free Sams Klub card in mail.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Richard Acuti" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, March 28, 2008 4:11 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Official Energizer battery specs


>
> Hi all,
>
> Plenty of you are aware that Sam's Club sells 6 and 8v flooded batteries. 
> They have switched from Exide (Stowaway) to Energizer. I found it 
> exceedingly difficult to locate official, written spec sheets anywhere on 
> the web. Many of you also probably knew that the batteries are actually 
> made by Johnson Controls but I couldn't find the info on their websites 
> either.
>
> I made contact with a woman in their tech department who gave me the real 
> specs:
>
> GC2 (6V battery)
> GC2 : SAM'S CLUBAmp-Hour at the 20 hour rate: 225AhMinutes at 75 amps: 110 
> minutesMinutes at 25 amps: 447 minutes This is manufactured by Johnson 
> Controls Mexico.
>
>
> EGC8 (8V Battery)
> Amp-Hour at the 20 hour rate: 170
> Minutes at 75 amps: 75
> Minutes at 25 amps: 295
> Weight: 63 lbs.
>
> I know most of you poo-poo Sam's Club batteries but I felt that the 
> information was still valuable enough to add to the general pool of 
> knowledge since I couldn't seem to find it anywhere else.
>
> They're nearly identical to the Astro-lite (rebadged Deka Promaster?) 
> batteries I had. The only question is the quality. 
>
>
>
> Rich A.Marylandhttp://www.austinev.org/evalbum/371.html
> _________________________________________________________________
> In a rush? Get real-time answers with Windows Live Messenger.
> http://www.windowslive.com/messenger/overview.html?ocid=TXT_TAGLM_WL_Refresh_realtime_042008
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't poo poo Sam Club batteries. The are the only ones I could 
afford when I was getting my car back on the road. The local club here 
in Las Vegas sells the GC-2's at almost wholesale prices. The cheapest 
equivalent battery around these parts was at least $30.00 more so I 
opted for the Energizer GC-2's made by Johnson Controls. I don't know 
how long they will last me but they are doing just fine so far. When I 
purchased the car in September of 07 the US125's in it were on their 
last legs. Over the next 4 months I have replaced all but 3 of the 
batteries in the car with the GC-2's. So I now have 15 GC-2's, 2 US 
125's and a lone Trojan 125. I know I should not mix battery types or 
capacities but I needed a daily driver for a less than 20 mile round 
trip and I had to replace the depleted 125's with something that would 
work but not deplete my wallet as well. As it is they are powering my 
1981 Lectra Centauri quite well. I could wish for more speed off the 
start as it can be a real slug when first moving but once it gets going 
it does quite well. 

When I called the sources around here and asked for battery pricing you 
would have thought I was buying gold. I could not see paying the same 
amount for 1 T-125 as it would cost me for 2 GC-2 105's at Sam's Club. 
Now if I am allowed to replace these batteries over a several month to 1 
year period I might opt for some 125's or some 145's if they don't cost 
an arm and a leg. As it is I can pull 100-400 Amps out of this battery 
pack and move my car down the road just fine.

Lloyd Wayne Reece
1981 Lectra Centauri
Las Vegas, NV



> Richard Acuti wrote:
> 
> >Hi all,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Richard Acuti wrote:
> >> Plenty of you are aware that Sam's Club sells 6 and 8v flooded
> >> batteries. They have switched from Exide (Stowaway) to Energizer...
> >> made by Johnson Controls... specs:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

At the Sam's Club there is a battery installment bay. If that price is for 
installing it into the car, You could park your EV in the service area lot 
and go in to the service counter and order up your batteries.

I could see it now, as I order up 30 batteries, leave the keys and I will be 
page in the store while I am shopping when its done. NOT

Get call and ask how to start the rig, and I would end up driving it in the 
bay. Show them the battery compartment and give them the torque specs on 
the battery connections. NOT

I end up removing all the links myself, but they do help me left out all the 
batteries and place in the new ones and install the links my self.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, March 29, 2008 6:46 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Official Energizer battery specs




> > Richard Acuti wrote:
> > >> Plenty of you are aware that Sam's Club sells 6 and 8v flooded
> > >> batteries. They have switched from Exide (Stowaway) to Energizer...
> > >> made by Johnson Controls... specs:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If these are the same as the 105's then I could afford these even 
though I may not get the desired range. Still I could learn and have 
some fun and I could even resell it to a local when I am ready to 
build my second EV. Mmmm. Gotta pay a visit to Sam's this week. May be 
a good alternative for a short term EV.

Pete : )

PS. Thank you much but I will trust my work and do it myself.




> Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > At the Sam's Club there is a battery installment bay. If that price
> > is for
> ...


----------

